# Home Workout



## tesla007 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi,

I am 30, was hitting the gym from the past about 2-2.5 years. Was not regular due to work schedule, but used to go heavy whenever I was in the gym. Since I was natural so was gaining strength with little muscle mass as natural guys do. Anyways due to work I have to be relocated so stopped the gym about 2 months back. Currently I am shifting from city to city as my location has not been finalized. My timings at work will be flexible from now on. So, I have decided to work out in my room wherever I settle. I can buy resistance bands, some mat, basic trx equipments for holding/tying the resistance bands etc. Can you please suggest me a workout plan with the equipment's that I can buy? Also please guide about the equipment's that I should buy.

Thanks


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m not aware of anyone on the who works out at home and doesn’t have a home gym. 

That being said, you get get in great shape with body weight workouts. Hopefully somebody can help you out.


----------



## tesla007 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’m not aware of anyone on the who works out at home and doesn’t have a home gym.
> 
> That being said, you get get in great shape with body weight workouts. Hopefully somebody can help you out.



Thanks for replying. Well due work I will keep on shifting after like every 2-3 weeks. So, having some gym equipment's like rack, bench etc. is not possible.
Yea I am too looking for some body weight workouts which can be done at home. I can add resistance bands etc. to make them a little challenging.


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2020)

Why can’t you just go the nearest gym to where you are at the time?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 2, 2020)

Get a membership to a chain gym. La fitness, golds, shit even planet fitness. They’re everywhere.


----------



## tesla007 (Jan 4, 2020)

Trump said:


> Why can’t you just go the nearest gym to where you are at the time?





Straight30weight said:


> Get a membership to a chain gym. La fitness, golds, shit even planet fitness. They’re everywhere.



My posting is in a remote area in the mountain region and that too is not fixed. Unfortunately there is no gym nearby, forget about gym chains.
Bodyweight workouts along with some resistance bands and trx like equipments, which can be easily carried in a bag, is all that I can manage.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2020)

Are adjustable weight DBs or a couple of KBs an option for you?


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8956
> 
> 
> Are adjustable weight DBs or a couple of KBs an option for you?



You’re on fire today. S’More pop tarts and now this!

I’m generally not a fan of these but it’s exactly what OP needs. 

Legs:
Goblet squats 
pistol squats
sissy squats 
calf raises on stairs with DBs
stiff leg deadlifts 

back DB row variations
pull ups
Do rear delt raised 
db rear raises moving shoulder blades for traps
 rig up a hyper extension and use DB for erectors (I don’t deadlifting them will do much)

chest 
DB flys and various press movements 

abs
weogjted planks 

arms
no go since you don’t have a squat rack


----------



## Raider (Jan 5, 2020)

I think these guys hit it on the head. It’s amazing what you can do with just a few things when you have to. Grab those dumbbells, get some bands if you like them, I think they even make a pull up bar you can pressure fit in a door jam. Try googling at home gym ideas and see what pops up that interests you, but I think the #1 thing you should get are those dumb bells!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 5, 2020)

tesla007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 30, was hitting the gym from the past about 2-2.5 years. Was not regular due to work schedule, but used to go heavy whenever I was in the gym. Since I was natural so was gaining strength with little muscle mass as natural guys do. Anyways due to work I have to be relocated so stopped the gym about 2 months back. Currently I am shifting from city to city as my location has not been finalized. My timings at work will be flexible from now on. So, I have decided to work out in my room wherever I settle. I can buy resistance bands, some mat, basic trx equipments for holding/tying the resistance bands etc. Can you please suggest me a workout plan with the equipment's that I can buy? Also please guide about the equipment's that I should buy.
> 
> Thanks



If you log onto Amazon, they sell all kinds of different charts of exercises you can do for with your bodyweight, bands, dumbbells and barbells. Do some research on that and enjoy. Welcome to the UG.


----------



## tesla007 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you Guys. Getting those dumbbells but they will be delivered at my place so I will get my hands on them after about a month.
Can't we do arms training with those resistance bands? 

What do you think about these articles?

reddit bodyweightfitness 

  antranik  org

Can't post links as my post count is low


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2020)

You can do resistance training with anything, get creative.

Arm training specifically:
Diamond Pushups 
Dips off a chair
Gallon jug filled with sand is about 15 lbs, perfect for Curls, Tri Exts, Lateral, Front, and Rear shoulder raises. 
Find a heavy rock, pick it up and do Squats with it. 
Odd object stuff is great. 
Flip logs or whatever you can find. 
Get a rope, tie it to something and pull or drag it. 

Be creative!


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2020)

What CJ had to offer plus something like this:
https://www.wish.com/product/5d9d76...MIob-Xobzv5gIVVdyGCh2afAoyEAQYBCABEgKsxfD_BwE


----------



## Viduus (Jan 6, 2020)

tesla007 said:


> Thank you Guys. Getting those dumbbells but they will be delivered at my place so I will get my hands on them after about a month.
> Can't we do arms training with those resistance bands?
> 
> What do you think about these articles?
> ...



jerk off more...

reverse your hand with pinkies up to hit tris..


----------



## FitnessIndustry (Jan 7, 2020)

for the home workout you have two options :
- First you buy your own gym equipment 
-Second you start doing body-weight exercises .


----------



## Beserker (Jan 7, 2020)

Waiting patiently for the sales pitch...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 13, 2020)

tesla007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 30, was hitting the gym from the past about 2-2.5 years. Was not regular due to work schedule, but used to go heavy whenever I was in the gym. Since I was natural so was gaining strength with little muscle mass as natural guys do. Anyways due to work I have to be relocated so stopped the gym about 2 months back. Currently I am shifting from city to city as my location has not been finalized. My timings at work will be flexible from now on. So, I have decided to work out in my room wherever I settle. I can buy resistance bands, some mat, basic trx equipments for holding/tying the resistance bands etc. Can you please suggest me a workout plan with the equipment's that I can buy? Also please guide about the equipment's that I should buy.
> 
> Thanks



So basically you workout at home.

But your never at home? might need to reevaluate your workout! There's gym's that have chain locations everywhere


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 20, 2020)

Idk if someone already mentioned it if so my
bad but look into a TRX cable, exercises you can do with it are endless.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 20, 2020)

The guys have given you a lot of options.  One that comes to mind that i didn't see...  Push ups with your feet up on the bed.  Change the spacing of your hands to hit different angles.  Bench dips off of the side of the bathtub.  Think like an inmate.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

Well you can always do lots of pushups pull-ups dips body squats and burpees,the pump you get doing those back to back for an hour is crazy your doing cardio as well with that routine if you want more info let me know


----------

